# local pay hunt places



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxfish4fun (Oct 22, 2007)

want to take a couple visiting family members to hunt,just to shoot does,any places around here that does that sort of thing,
around pensacola,fl or al side.would take them to my hunting club but you know how they dont always come out.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

there's a place up in Jay that has some fallow and axis deer. drove by not long ago and thought i saw what looked like a red stag...


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

John B. said:


> there's a place up in Jay that has some fallow and axis deer. drove by not long ago and thought i saw what looked like a red stag...


That's at wells hunting preserve/ catfish pond.

http://www.powerprofiles.com/profile/00005139929734/WELLS+HUNTING+PRESERVE-JAY-FL

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

http://www.floridaquail.com/


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

If you can't kill a doe inside wells farm you can't kill one anywhere. That place is inidated with fallow does. Last I heard it was $100 per doe to shoot one.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

You ain't kiddin about that! Ray Charles could kill 3 with one bullet.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

There's a place in Evergreen AL that does pay hunts. They claim to have bucks up to 170in, though I'd be skeptical. It's called Cooks Family hunting lodge, I think. You will have to have a AL hunting license though.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> There's a place in Evergreen AL that does pay hunts. They claim to have bucks up to 170in, though I'd be skeptical. It's called Cooks Family hunting lodge, I think. You will have to have a AL hunting license though.


There are some fine bucks up there, but there has not been a 170" shot up there since the mid 80's. They have a club with members on part of it, and paid hunts on the other. Most of the pictures on their website are club members deer, not paid hunt. 

I have several buddies in the club up there and it is a jam up place, but do not go expecting to kill a 170 by any means


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

If you wanna go to Wells's... it is a ring a bell & pick out which one you want to shoot operation. You will also need to wear a good camo pattern so the deer dont see you... cause if they see you they will run you over hoping you've got some feed in your pocket!!! I would also call & ask prices then make the guy an offer.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> If you wanna go to Wells's... it is a ring a bell & pick out which one you want to shoot operation. You will also need to wear a good camo pattern so the deer dont see you... cause if they see you they will run you over hoping you've got some feed in your pocket!!! I would also call & ask prices then make the guy an offer.


That's great stuff.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> There's a place in Evergreen AL that does pay hunts. They claim to have bucks up to 170in, though I'd be skeptical. It's called Cooks Family hunting lodge, I think. You will have to have a AL hunting license though.


 

My dad is in a club that boarders this place. They have some decent deer on trail cam.................NONE in the 170's and me personally not any I would pay that price for. But thats just me


----------



## eodusmc (Jul 29, 2009)

Aint there a place in laurel hill (Bethel) area? High fence? I saw some big bucks a few years back going to the PAC archery shoot in march and i am interested in that place.


----------



## yankee cousin (Sep 1, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> If you wanna go to Wells's... it is a ring a bell & pick out which one you want to shoot operation. You will also need to wear a good camo pattern so the deer dont see you... cause if they see you they will run you over hoping you've got some feed in your pocket!!! I would also call & ask prices then make the guy an offer.


sounds like a good place to practice close quarter combat and some hand-to-hoof MMA fighting techniques!


----------

